# automatically repeating failure to install 12.1



## RLS (Apr 28, 2020)

Dear Freebsd advisor.  Thank you for troubling to respond to my complaint.  Please do not flame me if this question has been asked before.  Just let me know where to find the answer.  I have downloaded version 12.1-RELEASE.iso to my Hewlett-Packard Z220 computer equipped with Xeon Quad processor, and Windows 7 operating system.  Using FreeBSD 9.1, with which the computer is also equipped, I mounted the ntfs file system, and following instructions on the announcement web page, used the dd command to copy the file to a Sandisk u.s.b. flash drive.  Then I attempted to boot the computer from the flash drive. The monitor responded with p.o.s.t. and b.i.o.s. messages, which were then erased.  Then in type font smaller and crisper than default character mode, appeared about 20 lines of print.  Then "FreeBSD" in very large letters, and the icon with pointy ears, and a dialog box labelled "Welcome to FreeBSD" appeared.  Initially, I made no selection.   Then the message "loading kernel" appeared, followed by about 10 more lines of print, the last of which is "mask = ...".  Then the screen goes dark for a number of seconds, then the sequence of p.o.s.t. and b.i.o.s. messages re-appears.  On subsequent attempts to load FreeBSD, I selected, one-by-one, each of the choices in the dialog box, to no avail.  Any and all suggestions as to the cause of this problem, its remedy, including any suggestions about troubleshooting it will be appreciated.  In particular, how can I make the messages generated by FreeBSD stay on the screen long enough to read them and to copy them?  Thank you.  -- RLS


----------



## memreflect (Apr 28, 2020)

If you're using USB, you should be using one of the *.img files, not *.iso.  See 2.3.1 Prepare the Installation Media of the FreeBSD Handbook for details on which files to download and how to write the *.img to USB if you're using the memstick images.


----------



## Zvoni (Apr 29, 2020)

Or since you have Win7, use "Rufus" to burn the *.iso to the USB-Flash-drive.
It's how i did it......
The only thing besides that is the question UEFI yes/no


----------

